# How to enable NTFS on Mac OS X El Capitan



## Peter3082 (Sep 3, 2015)

Help to enable / access NTFS on my MAC. My Mac runs on OS X El Capitan Version 10.11.1


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

OS X has built in NTFS read support. 
It also has an experimental or not fully tested write capability that can be manually enabled.

More info here: http://www.cnet.com/news/how-to-manually-enable-ntfs-read-and-write-in-os-x/

There are also several commercial and open-source options:

Paragon NTFS : https://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/
Tuxera NTFS for Mac : http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-for-mac/
NTFS 3G : https://github.com/osxfuse/osxfuse/wiki/NTFS-3G

I purchased Paragon NTFS in the past and had great success with it.
The free NTFS 3G option may or may not have some issues with 10.11, you'll have to read on their web pages for more details.


----------

